

Quant based marketing for pre launch startups - isaacjohnwesley
http://okdork.com/2010/07/15/quant-based-marketing-for-pre-launch-start-ups/

======
pedalpete
Is 'Quant' going to be the next over-used term?

Definition of Quant An expert in the use of mathematics and related subjects,
particularly in investment management and stock trading. -
thefreedictionary.com

This is just planning ahead for how to track users your going to get, but how
did making this spreadsheet help Mint to get it's users?? That I fail to see.

